# Sterben die Lachse im Rhein aus?



## MarkusZ (1. Februar 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Besonders die Fraßfeinde wie Welse, die vom Klimawandel profitieren, und Kormorane, die sich massenhaft in den letzten Jahren vermehrten, machen es den Wanderfischen schwer.


Die dürften vor allem die abwanderrnden Smolts dezimieren, weniger die aufsteigenden Laichrückkehrer.

Auch bei WKAs siind wohl die Absteiger wesentlich mehr gefährdet als die Aufsteiger.

Die ausgewachsenen Lachse werden laut Pressemeldungen allerdings auch durch Fischwilderei in NL und DE dezimiert.

Wäre natürlich wünschenswert wenn da Behörden, Bewirtschafter etc. Konzepte entwickeln würde, was die Überlebenschancen und Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten der Lachse verbessern könnte.

Was dann tatsächlich auch umsetzbar ist, wäre wohl wiedr ne andere Baustelle.

In Gefahr sind die Lachsbestände aber nicht nur in Mitteleuropa.

Auch aus Skandinavien, Nordamerika etc. hört man immer häufiger Schreckensmeldungen.

Im legendären Tana z.B., einst einer produktivsten Lachsflüsse der Welt,  wurde 2021 ja ein Fangverbot verhängt.

Da schwindet natürlich die Hoffung schon etwas, dass sich die Zukunftsaussichten der Wandersalmoniden langfristig verbessern werden.


----------



## buttweisser (1. Februar 2022)

Ich denke ohne das sämtliche Querbauwerke im Rhein entfernt werden, wird die natürlich Reproduktion von Wanderfischen nie gelingen. Das trifft übrigens für alle Fluß - und Bachläufe zu. 

Und zum Thema Kormoran ist längst alles geschrieben und gesagt. Nur interessiert es, außer uns Anglern, niemanden.


----------



## MarkusZ (1. Februar 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> ch denke ohne das sämtliche Querbauwerke im Rhein entfernt werden,


Die gibt es m.W. in den NL und dann erst wieder ab  BW aufwärts.

Da die Lachse aber nicht direkt im Rhein laichen, müsste man natürlich auch an die Laichflüsse in z.B. NRW, H, RLP ran.

Fischwege, die sowohl für Aufsteiger und Absteiger gut funktionieren, wären da schon sehr hilfreich.

Was da momentan so verbaut ist, scheint in vielen Fällen ja eher ne Alibifunktion zu haben.


----------



## buttweisser (1. Februar 2022)

Deswegen habe ich ja auch geschrieben, daß es auf alle Fluß- und Bachläufe zutrifft.


----------



## Waidbruder (1. Februar 2022)

Ich denke Hecht, Zander und Grossbarsch verputzen mindestens so viele Smolts wie die Welse. Was nicht unnatürlich ist und vor 100 Jahren gab es zahlenmässig noch viel mehr Fressfeinde dieser Art. Hat dem Bestand trotzdem nicht ansatzweise geschadet.


----------



## MarkusZ (1. Februar 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> vor 100 Jahren gab es zahlenmässig noch viel mehr Fressfeinde dieser Art


Hast Du dafür Belege?

Ich dachte z.B. der Zander war im Rhein gar  nicht heimisch und wurde erst Ende der 1920er in größerem Stil  besetzt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Februar 2022)

Störe gab es da früher auch reichlich.
Die haben sicher auch viel Lachs und Lachslaich gefressen.


----------



## MarkusZ (1. Februar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Störe gab es da früher auch reichlich.


Also ich hab gelesen, dass es zu den guten Zeiten bis zu ca. 2000 Stück gewesen sein sollen, die zum Laichen in den Rhein aufgestiegen sind.


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die haben sicher auch viel Lachs und Lachslaich gefressen.


Bist Du sicher, dass die Laichfische im Süßwasser in nennenswerter  Zahl Jagd auf Junglachse gemacht haben?

Dass die Störe wirklich bis zu den Laichgründen der Lachse aufgestiegen sind, würde ich auch nicht unterschreiben wollen.

Aber wissen tue ich es nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Februar 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher, dass die Laichfische im Süßwasser in nennenswerter Zahl Jagd auf Junglachse gemacht haben?



Sowas machen se jedenfalls lt. einer Doku in Nordamerika.
Dort werden sei auch mit Lachsstücken geangelt weil es ihre "Leibspeise" ist.
Ich denke nicht dass sich die Verhaltensweisen amerikanische und europäischer Störe grundlegend unterscheiden.


----------



## feko (1. Februar 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Ich denke Hecht, Zander und Grossbarsch verputzen mindestens so viele Smolts wie die Welse. Was nicht unnatürlich ist und vor 100 Jahren gab es zahlenmässig noch viel mehr Fressfeinde dieser Art. Hat dem Bestand trotzdem nicht ansatzweise geschadet.


Der größte Fressfeind wird die Spezies Homo sapiens gewesen sein


----------



## rheinfischer70 (1. Februar 2022)

Ich finde es immer erschreckend, wie wir überheblich auf andere zeigen (Regenwaldabholzung, Wilderei und Naturvernichtung in Afrika und Asien), selbst aber achselzuckend hinnehmen, dass Aale, Lachse, Störe usw. bedroht werden oder erst gar keinen Lebensraum finden.

Auch die gesamte Landschaft außerhalb der wenigen Naturschutzgebiete ist dermaßen aufgeräumt und industralisiert, dass sich keine empfindlichen Arten halten können.


----------



## thanatos (1. Februar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sowas machen se jedenfalls lt. einer Doku in Nordamerika.
> Dort werden sei auch mit Lachsstücken geangelt weil es ihre "Leibspeise" ist.
> Ich denke nicht dass sich die Verhaltensweisen amerikanische und europäischer Störe grundlegend unterscheiden.


ich weiß nicht ob wir das gleiche gesehen haben - die Störe haben die vergammelten Lachse 
gefressen und mit ebensolchem Gammelfisch wurde geangelt .
Es gab mal eine amtliche Anordnung nach der Dienstboten es nicht hinnehmen mußten mehr als drei mal
in der Woche Lachs essen zu müssen .
Ob es je wieder gelingen wird das aus kommerziellen Gründen Zerstörte wieder so herzustellen ????
es ist ja nicht nur die Verbauung das ganze ökologische Systhem ist ja verändert , das sind nicht
nur Pflanzen nein auch Kleinstlebewesen die ,die Nahrungsgrundlage der Nachkommen sind .
Der dritte Punkt ist natürlich auch der absolute Schützerwahn der verhindert das alles in einem 
erträglichem Gleichgewicht gehalten wird - da es sich ja dabei meist um Stadtmenschen handelt 
wünsche ich ihnen viel viel Natur in ihrem Haus - Wanzen -Flöhe ,Kakerlaken , Mäuse und Läuse 
und ein absolutes Bekämpfungsverbot dazu eine behördliche Genehmigung zum Lebendfang
und Umsiedelung . 
Nein lieber Mod. das ist keine Hetze nur *gute* Wünsche


----------



## feko (1. Februar 2022)

Problem ist halt das alle salmoniden über kurz oder lang Probleme kriegen. 
Die nächsten Tage sind teilweise zweistellige Temperaturen gemeldet. 
Will da jetzt nicht wieder eine Klimadiskussion anfangen,
Aber für so hoch spezialisierte Tiere die einfach ein gewisses Temperaturmaximum haben ein großes Problem.


----------



## fishhawk (1. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


thanatos schrieb:


> die Störe haben die vergammelten Lachse
> gefressen und mit ebensolchem Gammelfisch wurde geangelt .


Das müssten dann  wohl White Sturgeons an der Kanadischen Westküste gewesen sein.

Die Pazifiklachse siechen nach dem Ablaichen ja langsam dahin, treiben stromab, sterben und dienen im ökologischen Kreislauf als Nahrungsgrundlage.

Pazifische Steelheads steigen nochmal ins Meer ab und können wieder aufsteigen und nochmal laichen. So wie die Atlantiklachse früher im Rhein auch.
Wenn sie nicht vorher in den Netzen der Fischer gelandet wären.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Februar 2022)

Lachsbesatz am Rhein ist reines Profilierungsgehabe und der Versuch von den wirklichen Problemen abzulenken.
 Mir tun die Mitglieder der Vereine leid, die wegen des geförderten Besatzes auf den Wiederansiedlungszug aufspringen. Selbst bei 80 oder 90% Förderkohle geht immer noch Kohle der Vereinsmitglieder drauf, zumal sie die x % Fördergeld ja auch schon über Umwege finanziert haben. 
Alles reine Geldvernichtung solange sich strukturell nichts tut.


----------



## daci7 (1. Februar 2022)

Wenn ich bei mir im Garten 'ne super Wildwiese anlegen würde, also ne richtig große und zusätzlich Nistmöglichleiten schaffen würde ohne Ende und dazu noch die ersten Brutpaare einbringen würde und jahrzehntelang die Brut überwachen und schützen würde, dann hätte ich trotzdem noch Probleme damit, bedrohte Zugvogelarten wieder anzusiedeln. 
Wenn die Lebensbedingungen für solche Langstreckenwanderer INSGESAMT schlecht sind, dann bringt es nicht zwangsläufig Erfolg an einer Stellschraube zu drehen.
Dazu kommt, dass gerade so kleine Populationen extremen Schwankungen ausgesetzt sind und wesentlich sensibler auf globale Bestandsschwankungen reagieren.
Was wir gerade sehen war leider von Anfang an ein Risiko. Der Rheinlachs ist eben nicht nur im Bestand gefährdet, weil der Rhein in einem so schlechten Zustand war, sondern auch aus anderen Gründen (Überfischung von Lachs und Nahrungsgrundlage wären da zum Beispiel auch zu nennen).
Groetjes


----------



## fishhawk (1. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

so ganz sinnlos scheinen die Programme nicht überall zu sein.

Ich hab z.B. gelesen, dass in die Sieg jedes Jahr wieder bis zu 800 Lachse aufsteigen und die Siegmündung extra deswegen zum Angeln gesperrt wurde, weil dort illegalerweise gezielt auf die Aufsteiger gefischt wurde.

Ich hab als Angler nichts dagegen, mein Geld und meine Arbeitskraft auch in Fischarten zu investieren, von denen ich nicht unmittelbar als Angelfisch profitiere.

Hab letztes Jahr auch wieder bei der Finanzierung und beim Besatz von Biotopfischen für unser Vereinsgewässer geholfen.

Das würde ich bei Wanderfischen auch tun, wenn eine reelle Chance bestünde, dass die ihre Fress- und Laichgründe erreichen können.

Leider geben unsere Flüsse hier in MFr das nicht mehr her.


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Februar 2022)

Die Waller fressen tatsächlich die großen aufsteigenden Lachse und Meerforellen. 
Ein Waller hat mit 60-80 cm Lachs und Meerforelle weniger Probleme als man meinen könnte. Sie schlucken die Beute nicht auf ein Mal runter, sondern über mehrere Tage, so wie das Kopfende im Magen verdaut wird, rutscht der Rest weiter rein. 
Grundsätzlich ginge Lachs und Wels gemeinsam. Im Gegensatz zu früher müssen die Wanderfische aber durch mehr Fischpässe und in jedem dieser Nadelöhre und den Staustufen dahinter lauern unnatürlich viele Räuber. 
Insgesamt hat der Lachs mit die größten Probleme mit dem modernen Rhein. Es gibt halbwegs selbst erhaltende Meerforellenbestände im Rhein, Meerneunaugen sind seit längerer Zeit selbst erhaltend und wurden nie aktiv angesiedelt. Zumindest im Niederrhein gibt es wieder einen Schnäpelbestand, von dem wenigstens ein Teil noch anadrom lebt. Maifische scheinen auch eher bessere Karten zu haben.


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Februar 2022)

Der Kormoran holt sich die Smolts - der Nebenerwebsfischer die Aufsteiger.
Dazu noch die zahlreichen anderen, z.T. hier schon aufgeführten Probleme.
Also ich sehe da die Zukunft der Lachse tief dunkel bis schwarz... .

PS: Mein Großvater, 1898 in Düsseldorf geboren, hat im Rhein noch richtig gr0ße Lachse mit der Angel gefangen.
Der schob das Verschwinden auf Raubbau und Verschmutzung.. .


----------



## MarkusZ (2. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der schob das Verschwinden auf Raubbau und Verschmutzung..


Womit er vermutlich nicht ganz unrecht hatte.

Die Flussverbauungen scheinen allerdings schon einen erheblichen Anteil dran zu haben.

Ich hab gelesen, dass nach den Bombenangiffen im 2. Weltkrieg in den Flüssen, wo die Hindernisse zerstört wurden, wieder Lachse aufgetaucht sind, solange bis die Schäden wieder behoben waren.


----------



## Lorenz (2. Februar 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Lachsbesatz am Rhein ist reines Profilierungsgehabe und der Versuch von den wirklichen Problemen abzulenken.


Der Lachs ist ein gutes Maskottchen um Sympathien und Aufmerksamkeit für Durchgängigkeit von Gewässern und allgemein Gewässerschutz zu schaffen. Von den Maßnahmen profitieren zahlreiche Arten und Artengruppen, die vielleicht weniger als Sympathieträger taugen


----------



## Waidbruder (2. Februar 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Hast Du dafür Belege?
> 
> Ich dachte z.B. der Zander war im Rhein gar  nicht heimisch und wurde erst Ende der 1920er in größerem Stil  besetzt.


Sicher ist, dass alle europäischen Flüsse damals einen ungeheuren, artenreichen Fischbestand aufwiesen. Selbst wenn der Zander damals im Rhein noch fehlte wird der Fischbestand nicht nur aus Friedfischen bestanden haben. Vielleicht war der Hecht damals der Haupträuber.


----------



## feko (2. Februar 2022)

Oder sogar der lachs der Topräuber.


----------



## MarkusZ (2. Februar 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Sicher ist, dass alle europäischen Flüsse damals einen ungeheuren, artenreichen Fischbestand aufwiesen.


Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben.

Im Ebro kam m.W. damals keine einzige der Fischarten vor, wegen denen es heutzutage Scharen von Anglern dorthin zieht.

Ich glaube auch gelesen zu haben , dass es im Tiber  Fischarten gibt wie nie, aber kaum noch welche, die dort ursprünglich heimisch waren.

Der Artenreichtum an sich hat durch diverse Neozoen in den meisten Flüssen zugenommen.

Wie stark die Lachse im Rhein damals unter dem Fraßdruck von Raubfischen gelitten haben, weiß ich nicht.

Der Bestand scheint es aber gut verkraftet zu haben.

Die Flussverbauung, Gewässerverschmutzung und Überfischung dann aber irgendwann  nicht mehr.


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Februar 2022)

Hier mal ein interessante Bericht zu früheren Zeiten:



			https://www.nationalpark-unteres-odertal.de/wp-content/uploads/literature/Nicht-mehr-als-dreimal-in-der-Woche-Lachs.pdf


----------



## Lorenz (2. Februar 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Der Artenreichtum an sich hat durch diverse Neozoen in den meisten Flüssen zugenommen


Das mit der Artenzahl ist kompliziert. 
Bspw ist es völlig normal bzw natürlich wenn in der oberen Forellenregion nur Bachforelle und/oder Koppe vorkommen. Das macht den Zustand oder das Gewässer nicht weniger ökologisch wertvoll. 

Wenn an einem begradigten Mittelgebirgsfluss die Altarme abgeschnitten sind, haben stillwasserliebende Arten es schwer. Wie man deren Bestand oder ihr Fehlen dann bewerten soll ist schwierig...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. Februar 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Der Lachs ist ein gutes Maskottchen um Sympathien und Aufmerksamkeit für Durchgängigkeit von Gewässern und allgemein Gewässerschutz zu schaffen. Von den Maßnahmen profitieren zahlreiche Arten und Artengruppen, die vielleicht weniger als Sympathieträger taugen


Volle Zustimmung !
Der Lachs selbst wird aber in absehbarer Zukunft kaum selbst erhaltende Bestände bilden können, dafür gibt es viel zuviele limitierende Faktoren.
Das Ziel selbst erhaltende Bestände zu bilden ist laut Gesetzesdefinition der *einzige* Grund überhaupt Besätze in offene Gewässer einzubringen, deshalb mein Einwand der Profilierung.
Wegen mir sollen gern weiter Besätze erfolgen, besser angelegt wäre das Geld mM aber für strukturelle Verbesserungen (ungehinderter Auf- und Abstieg etc.). Solange das nicht der Fall ist, doktert man an den Symptomen herum, nicht an den Ursachen.


----------



## crisis (3. Februar 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> V... Solange das nicht der Fall ist, doktert man an den Symptomen herum, nicht an den Ursachen.


Unterschreibe ich sofort. Allerdings sollte man die hier schon mal erwähnte Signalwirkung solcher 'Leuchtturm-Projekte' nicht unterschätzen. Bei uns in Frankfurt ist es das Meerforellenprojekt. Weil das für die Politik einen relativ hohen Stellenwert hat werden auch Baumaßnahmen, wie Rückbau von Wehren, vorangetrieben. Der nette Nebeneffekt ist, dass sich auch Kurzstreckenwanderer, wie z. B. Nase und Barbe, wieder prächtig vermehren. Finde ich richtig gut.


----------



## MarkusZ (3. Februar 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Das Ziel selbst erhaltende Bestände zu bilden ist laut Gesetzesdefinition der *einzige* Grund überhaupt Besätze in offene Gewässer einzubringen, deshalb mein Einwand der Profilierung.


Interessant, in welchem Gesetz ist das so definiert?


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Störe gab es da früher auch reichlich.
> Die haben sicher auch viel Lachs und Lachslaich gefressen.


die befanden sich selbst im Liebesrausch und fraßen nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> die befanden sich selbst im Liebesrausch und fraßen nicht.



Also zB im Fraser River sind ganzjährig welche vorhanden und nicht nur zur Laichzeit.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Februar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also im Fraser River sind ganzjährig welche vorhanden und nicht nur zur Laichzeit.


Diese Art (White Sturgeon) ist dem Pazifik zugehörig, also hat nichts mit dem Baltischen Stör zu tun.
Die heute z.B. in der Oder wieder angesiedelten Art stammt von der Kanadischen Ostküste und soll genetisch dem ausgestorbenen heimischen Stör gleichen.
Ich weiß allerdings auch nicht, ob diese im Süßwasser auf ihrem Laichzug fressen?

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Diese Art (White Sturgeon) ist dem Pazifik zugehörig, also hat nichts mit dem Baltischen Stör zu tun.



Das weiß ich aber ich gehe davon aus dass die sich recht ähnlich verhalten?


----------



## Harrie (3. Februar 2022)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Empfindlichkeit der Lachseier mit Trübstoffen aus?
Ist das so wie bei den Refo´s, oder macht das den Lachseiern nichts aus? 
Wenn das so wie bei den Refo´s ist, kann es mit der natürlichen Reproduktion nichts werden!
Eintrag von Landwirtschaftlich genutzten Flächen in die Fließgewässer sei Dank!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. Februar 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Interessant, in welchem Gesetz ist das so definiert?


Doda
(2) Das Fischereirecht umfaßt die Pflicht, einen der Größe und Beschaffenheit des Gewässers entsprechenden artenreichen heimischen Fischbestand zu erhalten und zu hegen. Künstlicher Besatz ist in der Regel nur zulässig

a) zum Ausgleich bei beeinträchtigter natürlicher Fortpflanzung einer Fischart,

b) zur Wiederansiedlung ursprünglich heimischer Fischarten,

c) nach Fischsterben,

d) zum Erstbesatz in neugeschaffenen Gewässern,


----------



## MarkusZ (4. Februar 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Doda


Mit der Rechtslage in NRW kenne ich mich nicht aus.  

Für mich liest sich das allerdings  so, als ob es dort mind. vier Gründe für Besatz gäbe, nicht nur einen einzigen.

Und Nummer a) klingt für mich auch so, dass man Fische besetzen darf, wenn deren natürliche Bestandserhaltung nicht mehr klappt.

Aber das werden die NRWler sicher besser wissen als ich.

Der Rhein fließt aber nicht nur dort.


----------



## crisis (4. Februar 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Interessant, in welchem Gesetz ist das so definiert?


Interessant, dass Du bei *ANDEREN* immer nach Nachweisen frägst. Konnte zu Deinen Aussagen noch nicht so viele Literaturnachweise finden.


----------



## MarkusZ (4. Februar 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> Interessant, dass Du bei *ANDEREN* immer nach Nachweisen frägst.


Warum sollte ich mich selber nach Nachweisen fragen, ich kenne ja meine Quellen?

Wüsste auch nicht, wann ich ein Gesetz zitiert hätte ohne es zu nennen.

Wenn  Du einfach  alles glauben möchtetst, was ich hier so schreibe, ist das natürlich  o.k. 
Kannst aber  auch gernen nachfragen, wenn Dir was unklar ist.
Kann durchaus sein, dass ich auch falsch liegen kann .  Für unfehlbar halte ich mich nicht.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. Februar 2022)

Lieber MarkusZ , eigentlich musst du nur den ersten Absatz lesen, nachdenken und verstehen. Da drin steht was ein Fischerreirechtsinhaber darf, besser gesagt was er soll: hegen und erhalten, mehr ist eigentlich nicht, comprende ?

drunter stehen die Ausnahmen, jo. Egal welche Ausnahme nun greifen soll, muss man sich das natürlich genehmigen lassen. Ok, nun wurde das genehmigt. Dann darfst du (meist genau beschrieben welche Art, Menge usw.) bis zum Ablauf dieser  *Ausnahmegenehmigung *dies oder das besetzen. Egal wie lange die Genehmigung ggf. verlängert wird, es ist und bleibt eine *Ausnahme* ! Gilt ein Bestand irgendwann als "sich selbst erhaltend" greift auch keine der Ausnahmen mehr, heisst du darfst anhand deiner Regelungen (Entnahmeregeln, Schonmaße etc.) definitiv nur "hegen und erhalten".

Man versucht durch solche "Regelungen" weiteren Artenverfälschungen und Störungen des Ökosystems entgegen zu wirken und eine Handhabe bei illegalen Besatzmaßnahmen zu haben. In jedem Fall läuft es in DE immer auf das "Erhalten" hinaus, unser Hobby gilt nicht als Hobby, sondern als Nahrungserwerb. Deshalb lässt man Angler nicht zur Steigerung ihres Spasses beliebig Fische einsetzen, sondern reglementiert das so hart.


----------



## Waidbruder (4. Februar 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben.
> 
> Im Ebro kam m.W. damals keine einzige der Fischarten vor, wegen denen es heutzutage Scharen von Anglern dorthin zieht.
> 
> ...


OK; vielleicht nicht so artenreich an Exoten, aber genug heimischer Arten ( und derer gibts nicht wenig) und die in grösster Menge.


----------



## MarkusZ (7. Februar 2022)

Wie das mit Besatzmaßnahmen in NRW in der Praxis abläuft, weiß ich wie gesagt nicht.
Die NRWler werden schon wissen, ob Fischbesatz da nur mit behördlicher Ausnahmeregelung zulässig ist.

In Hessen, RLP, BW, Frankreich, Schweiz gelten dann wieder andere Vorschriften.

Ich finde es auch nicht verwerflich, wenn sich Angelvereine/Verbände für  Wiederansiedlungsprojekte und Förderung von Wanderfischen enagieren.

Auch wenn  sich da  in absehbarer Zeit keine selbsterhaltenden Bestände etablieren, sehe ich keinen Grund den Betroffenen da pauschal Profilierungssucht und Geldverschwendung zu unterstellen.

Ohne Insiderkenntnisse zu einzelnen Projekten oder Personen werde ich mich jedenfalls aus dieser Art von Kritik heraushalten.


----------



## aesche100 (8. Februar 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Die aufwendigen Projekte für ihre Wiederansiedlung scheinen nicht zu greifen und die Zahl der Fische im Fluss sinkt.*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397534
> 
> ...


Die holländischen Fischer nicht vergessen!!


----------



## MarkusZ (9. Februar 2022)

aesche100 schrieb:


> Die holländischen Fischer nicht vergessen!!


Steht in der Originalmeldung schon drin.

Verstärkte Anzeichen für Fischwilderei, besonders im Rheindelta, wird da erwähnt.


----------

